# Risen



## Eatmymoo (10. Oktober 2009)

Guten abend@all,

da ich gerade Risen durchgespielt haben würde ich gerne wissen wir weit ihr mittlerweile gekommen seit und wie ihr Risen findet.Also ich habe Risen als Bandit durchgespielt und muss wirklich sagen,dass es ein erstklassisches Spiel ist,meiner Meinung nach.Es hat wirklich viel Spass gemacht sich mit dem neuem Kampfsystem(hab gothik1+2+3durchgespielt) durch Horden von Gegner zu metzeln,aber es gab auch genug andere Sachen wie die Kopfrechenaufgabe in der Hafenstadt mit der ich nicht gerechnet hatte um einen Spieler gut bei Laune zu halten.Vorallem war ich überrascht,dass es teilweise sogar richtig schwer war Kämpfe zu Gewinnen oder auf die Lösung von der ein oder anderen Quest zu kommen.Zum Ende hin wurde es dann teilweise nochmal richtig schwer an Stellen weiter zu kommen da es sehr starke Gegner gab oder ich manchmal eine zeitlang wirklich nicht weiter wusste.Ausserdem fand ich den Endkampf auch nochmal sehr cool und man brauchte um den Titan zu besiegen wohl einiges mehr an Skill als man braucht um Naxx zu clearen.

Jetzt seid ihr dran!

MFG


----------



## MasterXoX (10. Oktober 2009)

Jetzt schon durch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eatmymoo (10. Oktober 2009)

Joa,ich habe es seit Freitag morgen un da ich ein freies Wochenende hatte habe ich da viel gespielt.Habe gute 22h Spielzeit wobei ich Mo-do max 2 h am Tag Zeit hatte


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Oktober 2009)

bin auch hellauf vom spiel begeistert werde aber nochmal neu anfangen (bin jetzt magier und hab da auch schon ordendlich gequestet aber naja) weil ich das banditenlager am anfang ausgelassen hab das muss ich noch vor der hafenstadt reinschieben :/


----------



## Eatmymoo (10. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> bin auch hellauf vom spiel begeistert werde aber nochmal neu anfangen (bin jetzt magier und hab da auch schon ordendlich gequestet aber naja) weil ich das banditenlager am anfang ausgelassen hab das muss ich noch vor der hafenstadt reinschieben :/



also neu anfangen werde ich auch nochmal da ich manchmal Magier als Begleiter hatte und die doch schon schönen Schaden gemacht haben aber eine Frage hab ich dann schon,nämlich:"Wie wird man genau Magier?Muss man sich dafür Zwangsrekrutieren lassen oder soll man bis zur Vulkanfestung hochlaufen?"


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Oktober 2009)

mach die hafenstadt zu gunsten der inquisition und lauf dann hoch


----------



## Eatmymoo (10. Oktober 2009)

ok danke,werd ich nach den 2 Wochen Tunesien machen, welche mich ab heute erwarten.


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Oktober 2009)

viel spaß und immer dran denken keine engländerin flachlegen auch wenn sie sagt sie ist 18 ist ne falle


----------



## Eatmymoo (10. Oktober 2009)

rofl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danke für den Hinweis
dir wünsch ich viel Erfolg beim zocken und viel Spaß


----------



## Razyl (10. Oktober 2009)

Tja, was soll man zu Risen sagen. Ich bin schon enttäuscht. Piranha Bytes hat eigentlich nur Gothic 2 neu aufgelegt, mehr nicht. Besonders die miese Story... Die 3 verschiedenen Fraktionen sind fast sogar Humbug, da man mit ein bisschen richtigen skillen sogar einen Magier zu einen Nahkämpfer machen kann, der sogar richtig stark reinhaut.

Klar, im Grunde ist es ein gutes Spiel, aber halt nichts weiter als eine Neuauflage von Gothic 2.


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tja, was soll man zu Risen sagen. Ich bin schon enttäuscht. Piranha Bytes hat eigentlich nur Gothic 2 neu aufgelegt, mehr nicht. Besonders die miese Story... Die 3 verschiedenen Fraktionen sind fast sogar Humbug, da man mit ein bisschen richtigen skillen sogar einen Magier zu einen Nahkämpfer machen kann, der sogar richtig stark reinhaut.
> 
> Klar, im Grunde ist es ein gutes Spiel, aber halt nichts weiter als eine Neuauflage von Gothic 2.


Das es ne neuauflage von Gothic 2 ist find ich ja so geil, ich hab G1 und G2 vor n par Jahren so oft durchgespielt, mal sehen wie das bei Risen wird.


----------



## Perkone (10. Oktober 2009)

Ich habs am Donnerstag vor dem Release-Freitag bekommen. Hab mir 2 Stück gekauft, 1 für mich 1 fürn Freund. Wir haben gleichzeitig am Donnerstag zu zocken angefangen, musste nur einmal wegen Trunkenheit aussetzen x) Er hatte es am Samstag durch (also ca 3 Tage gebraucht). Ich war am gleichen Tag grad ma im Vulkan drinnen wo man so ne große Tür mit 2 Hebeln aufmachen muss.

Zum feeling: Sofort packte mich das gewohnte Gothic-Feeling 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der Anfang sehr stimmungsvoll inszeniert, der Strand in Dunkelheit nur von Blitzen erhellt, Wahnsinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die ganze Welt sieht glaubwürdig und sehr detailreich gemacht, da steckt gute Arbeit dahinter.

Zum Kampfsystem: Unglaublich o_o Ich hab noch nie ein Spiel gespielt im RPG Sektor, welches so Anforderungsvoll in Nahkämpfen war. Man muss geschickt ausweichen und abwarten, wann man dem Gegner eine raufpacken kann. Dabei waren meine absoluten Hassgegner Ghule.... Aber einfach sehr Anspruchsvoll.

Könnte noch mehr schreiben, mach jetz aber Arbeitsschluss. Alles in einem ein Spiel der Extraklasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Das es ne neuauflage von Gothic 2 ist find ich ja so geil, ich hab G1 und G2 vor n par Jahren so oft durchgespielt, mal sehen wie das bei Risen wird.


Klar, Fans der Serie wird es gefallen, aber etwas neues hätte es nun mal schon sein können...


----------



## Karzaak (10. Oktober 2009)

Also ich finde Risen bisher auch echt riesig!

Ich erkunde ganz gerne, daher bin ich noch nicht durchgerusht.. dümple noch im 2ten Kapitel rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als Einstandsspiel (ohne Jowood "Experten") finde ich Risen sehr gelungen, freue mich jetzt schon auf das Sequel.
Da legen die Fischjungs sicher nochmal ne Schippe drauf.

Wer es noch nicht hat und sich mal nen kleinen Überblick verschaffen mag:

Gamestar Test Video

Steve Gametest Risen

2 Videos für den ersten Eindruck, bei Steves find ich die Kommentare am Anfang echt lustig..
schauts euch an


----------



## Qonix (10. Oktober 2009)

Ich werd es mir sicher noch kaufen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (10. Oktober 2009)

Man bekommt sofort das Gefühl das man endlich wieder Gothic spielt (...aber nicht Teil 3)
Hab es zwar erst ein paar Stunden spielen können (musste auf den Grauschleier-Hotfix warten) aber jetzt gehts endlich! :>
Da kann Jowood mit Arcania noch so viel Rechte am Namen Gothic haben, ohne die Entwickler werden sie diese einzigartige Atmosphäre nicht nachmachen können. Nie.


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

Jop, dass haben sie ja schon mit Götterdämerung bewiesen.


----------



## Redryujin (10. Oktober 2009)

ich werde mir auch noch Risen kaufen für die x box 360.

Aber zu eins beschäftigt mich eins und das sind die tagesabläufe der NPCs. In Gothic 3 fand ich die Tagesabläufe nicht gut gemacht als in Gothic 1 + 2, wo die NPC am Tag gearbeitet haben am Abend in der Taverne waren und Nachts geschlafen haben.

Auch das mit den Licht fand ich in G1 + G2 cool gemacht. Wo ab 8 Uhr Spielzeit das Licht überall anging wenn es dunkel wurde.

Wie ist das eigentlich bei Risen? Haben da NPC auch wieder ihre Tagesabläufe, ich habe gehört das wenn man sich schlafen liegt die NPCs dann auch schlafen geht und wenn man aufsteht das dann die NPCs auch aufstehen. Das würde mich da dann doch etwas stören.


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

Risen für die Xbox zu kaufen, kann ich dir nicht empfehlen, die Steuerung soll richtiger mist sein und die Grafik auf Niveau der alten Xbox sein, also viel schlechter als die der PC Version. Ich hab nirgends etwas gutes über diese Version gelesen und deswegen meine Xbox Version sofort zurück geschickt und mir die PC Version geholt.

PS. Die NPCs haben wie in G1 und G2 Tagesabläufe und schlafen auch einfach so, wenn es nachts ist.


----------



## marion9394 (10. Oktober 2009)

habs mir heute gekauft - bin sehr zufrieden bis jetzt :-) (kenne die vorgänger allerdings nicht...)
die grafik kam mir am anfang ein bissl seltsam vor aber das sind glaub nur die chars die ein bissl seltsam aussehen^^


----------



## Exeliron (10. Oktober 2009)

hoi,

bin auch grad dabei risen zu zocken und ich muss sagen...einfach nur genial  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
das spiel ist der nachfolger den man für gothic2 vergeblich gesucht hat!

ich spiel zur zeit auf seiten der magier aber ich bin eher ne art kampfmagier weil es mir partout nicht gelingt
mit einem stab die wildtiere von mir fern zu halten (humanoide mit waffen schon!)

bin zur zeit im tempel der echsen aber ich hab probleme...da ich jetzt so komisch rumlaufe mit schwert+schild+magie 
sind die echsen schon einzeln extrem schwer, ich denke ich werde nochmal neu anfangen müssen auf seiten der 
banditen (und dann mach ich einen auf ganz dicke hose und mach alles was ich als magier gut gemacht habe ganz fies  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


aber ich muss sagen: ich will nicht mehr aufhören zu zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





mfg, exe



PS: für xbox soll ja noch ein update rauskommen das dann der grafik "entschärft" sprich auf pc-niveau heben soll, 
aber ich würd noch mit dem kauf warten, man weis ja nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raethor (10. Oktober 2009)

Habs heute durchgespielt, gefiel mir alles in allem sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab als Magier gespielt, wie bisher jeden Gothic Teil, wait no, jedes Single Player RPG, wo es möglich war.

Allerdings hätten Kapitel 3 und 4 ruhig etwas mehr mit Nebenquests gespickt sein dürfen...


----------



## Rhokan (11. Oktober 2009)

Ist es in Risen wieder so, das die Gildenwahl praktisch auch ne Wahl der Schwierigkeitsgrades is? So kams mir nämlich in G2 immer vor


----------



## Nawato (11. Oktober 2009)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Ist es in Risen wieder so, das die Gildenwahl praktisch auch ne Wahl der Schwierigkeitsgrades is? So kams mir nämlich in G2 immer vor


Öhm eigendlich nicht ...


----------



## Redryujin (11. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Risen für die Xbox zu kaufen, kann ich dir nicht empfehlen, die Steuerung soll richtiger mist sein und die Grafik auf Niveau der alten Xbox sein, also viel schlechter als die der PC Version. Ich hab nirgends etwas gutes über diese Version gelesen und deswegen meine Xbox Version sofort zurück geschickt und mir die PC Version geholt.
> 
> PS. Die NPCs haben wie in G1 und G2 Tagesabläufe und schlafen auch einfach so, wenn es nachts ist.




Meine PC hardware liegt nicht mehr so auf dem neuesten stand das ich bei den aktuellen Rollenspiele auf die xbox 360  ausweichen muss. 

Ok das ist schon gut das die Tagesabläufe von den NPC sind so wie in G1 + G2. Da kann man dann gut in die Welt eintauchen ohne zu fragen "häh was macht der gerade".

Mit den kauf von Risen und Divinity 2 auf Xbox 360 warte ich noch einige Zeit. Die Grafik ist mir nicht so wichtig von mir aus kann sie so sein wie in G2.

Das mit der Steuerung werde ich mal nachprüfen und mal sehen was die anderen Forums so sagen.

Achja bevor ichs vergesse: Ich hab einen AMD 3800+ mit 2,5 GB RAM und einer GE-Force 7900 GT.


edit: wegen den updaten auf der xbox 360 kann bei mir auch zu problemen kommen da ich mit der xbox 360 keine internetverbindung zum router habe. Muss mir erst noch ein sehr sehr langes Netzkabel kaufen. Der adapter wird bei mir problematisch werden da wir WAP 2 haben.


----------



## Karzaak (11. Oktober 2009)

@ Red

Lad dir doch mal die Demo runter und teste wie es auf deinem System läuft.
Mitlerweile gibt es auch einen kleinen Hotfix für Geforce Karten.

Mein Zweitrechner ist bis auf die Graka schlechter als deiner und auf mittel läuft es flüssig.
(P4 3,0 HT - 1Gb - 3650)


----------



## Nawato (11. Oktober 2009)

Karzaak schrieb:


> @ Red
> 
> Lad dir doch mal die Demo runter und teste wie es auf deinem System läuft.
> Mitlerweile gibt es auch einen kleinen Hotfix für Geforce Karten.
> ...


Ja und auf Mittel sieht es noch viel besser aus als auf der Xbox, ich hab bei Amazon nur scheisse über die Version gelesen, dann noch n par Tests die auch nicht so das Wahre waren und noch n bischen rum.


----------



## Redryujin (11. Oktober 2009)

ja ich habe es auch auf amazon gelesen mit der schlechten Steuerung und das das Spiel viel zu dunkel ist. Man muss Fackeln am Tag benutzen um ein Haus zu betreten weil es da stockfinster ist.

@karzaak Wenn es auf deinen Zweitrechner auf mittel läuft dann sollte es auch auf meinen PC auf Mittel flüssig laufen. Dann werde ich mir doch die PC Version kaufen.

Muss nur noch nachschauen wie man das mit den Treiber aktualisieren macht und wie ich den hotfix runterlade.

@edit: Meine Treiberversion ist 8.4.2.1 und das Treiberdatum ist am 09.03.2006 der assistent sucht gerade nach neuen Updates. Der sucht ganz schön lange.


----------



## Nawato (11. Oktober 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> ja ich habe es auch auf amazon gelesen mit der schlechten Steuerung und das das Spiel viel zu dunkel ist. Man muss Fackeln am Tag benutzen um ein Haus zu betreten weil es da stockfinster ist.
> 
> @karzaak Wenn es auf deinen Zweitrechner auf mittel läuft dann sollte es auch auf meinen PC auf Mittel flüssig laufen. Dann werde ich mir doch die PC Version kaufen.
> 
> Muss nur noch nachschauen wie man das mit den Treiber aktualisieren macht und wie ich den hotfix runterlade.


So zum runterladen empfehle ich http://www.worldofrisen.de


----------



## Redryujin (11. Oktober 2009)

achso jetzt verstehe ich der hotfix ist auf die Testversion bezogen und nicht auf die Grafikkarte. Jetzt habe ich wenigsten mal nach 3 Jahren meinen Treiber mal aktualisiert.

Dann lade ich mir gleich mal die Testversion herunter und probiere aus ob es bei mir ruckelt. Danke für den Link

Wieder mal @edit: so 2 Stunden und 15 Minuten dauert jetzt der download dann kann ich mehr sagen obs dann flüssig läuft das spiel.


----------



## Nawato (11. Oktober 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> achso jetzt verstehe ich der hotfix ist auf die Testversion bezogen und nicht auf die Grafikkarte. Jetzt habe ich wenigsten mal nach 3 Jahren meinen Treiber mal aktualisiert.
> 
> Dann lade ich mir gleich mal die Testversion herunter und probiere aus ob es bei mir ruckelt. Danke für den Link


Ach und stell diese Tiefenunschärfe auf jeden Fall aus, das sieht nicht nur richtig scheisse aus, es zieht auch ordentlich Leistung.


----------



## Redryujin (11. Oktober 2009)

ok danke für den Tip werde es beachten. Werde dann die Demo kurz anprobieren und testen wie flüssig das spiel läuft. Sollte es doch flüssig laufen, dann werde ich die PC Version holen. Näheres erfahren wir so in ca. 2,5 Stunden.


----------



## Redryujin (11. Oktober 2009)

Also ich habe es soeben die Demo getestet. Ich kann sagen mit meinen PC läuft es auf mittel Ruckelfrei. Das heißt ich kann mir die PC Version holen.

Zum Spiel selber muss ich sagen das ich etwas überrascht bin. Ich hab mich wirklich gefühlt das ich Gothic 2 spiele. Für alle G2 Fans ist das Spiel ein Muss.

Ich bin zwar nur etwas im Wald herumgerannt um zu testen weil ich möchte mir nicht das Spiel verderben. Wurde zwar von Stachelschweinen gekillt.

Ich hoffe man kann mit der Welt besser interagieren wie in G3. Also soll heißen das wenn ich ne Hacke habe das ich damit den Acker hacken kann so wie in G2.

Schon mal danke für eure Hilfe, ich hätte mir schon die X box 360 Version gekauft was ein fehler gewesen wäre. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (11. Oktober 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Also ich habe es soeben die Demo getestet. Ich kann sagen mit meinen PC läuft es auf mittel Ruckelfrei. Das heißt ich kann mir die PC Version holen.
> 
> Zum Spiel selber muss ich sagen das ich etwas überrascht bin. Ich hab mich wirklich gefühlt das ich Gothic 2 spiele. Für alle G2 Fans ist das Spiel ein Muss.
> 
> ...


So hast du auch noch 20 € gespart ^^ Naja dann mal viel Spaß mit Risen.


----------



## marion9394 (11. Oktober 2009)

fandet ihr es schwer?
sterbe ganz schön öft o.O bin am dauer-f8-drücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 finds noch ungewohnt das man so selten rüssi bekommt... bin stufe 5 oder 6... fühl mich ganz nackisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Oktober 2009)

musst dir am anfang die rüssi in dem ersten bauernhof mit den novizen klauen

und in der hafenstadt verkauft costa dir ne offiziersrüssi

banditenlager kenn ich mich leider 0 aus :/


----------



## Exeliron (11. Oktober 2009)

ich hab meine erste rüssi (novizenrobe) in der vulkanfestung gekriegt als ich die stadt
von den banditen befreit habe um dann da oben als magier rumzulungern...

zu zweite kam dann als ich magier wurde

und seit neuestem die dritte weil ich zum meister ernannt wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


und @marion9394:
ich finds als magier scho etwas schwer...muss bei jedem mob gucken wie ich den jetzt 
erledige, von gruppen ganz zu schweigen...da hab ich zum teil schon eine art bugusing 
verwendet um die zu kloppen, musste aber noch niemals schwierigkeitsgrad senken oder 
nach cheats suchen, ich mag diese herausforderung :-P


mfg, exe


----------



## Karzaak (11. Oktober 2009)

So als kleinen Einsteigertipp, questet euch anfangs erst mal durch das Banditenlager bevor ihr in die Stadt geht.

Im Normalfall entscheidet man sich in der Stadt für eine der Seiten - soll heissen - entscheidet ihr euch für den Orden (buuuuh) - könnt ihr nicht mehr die Quests im Camp annehmen.

Ausserdem hat die Arbeiterrüstung aus dem Camp die besten Anfangswerte.(besser als Seemansrock und Offiziersdingens)

Ihr legt  euch mit dem questen im Banditenlager noch nicht auf die Fraktion fest.


Habt Spass, ich hab ihn xD


----------



## Monzel (11. Oktober 2009)

Kann mich den anderen Meinungen nur anschließen. Das Feeling die Atmo, alles so wie im guten alten Gothic. Umgesetzt wurde die Story super! Habs jetzt auch als Bandit durchgezockt. Lohnt sich wirklich!


----------



## MasterXoX (11. Oktober 2009)

Eatmymoo schrieb:


> also neu anfangen werde ich auch nochmal da ich manchmal Magier als Begleiter hatte und die doch schon schönen Schaden gemacht haben aber eine Frage hab ich dann schon,nämlich:"Wie wird man genau Magier?Muss man sich dafür Zwangsrekrutieren lassen oder soll man bis zur Vulkanfestung hochlaufen?"




Ich glaube, in der Hafenstadt bei "Delschwur" kannst du dich als Novizen ausbilden lassen. Der alte, der immer am Kessel da ist, da wo auch Flavio und Pavel sind.


----------



## Skatero (11. Oktober 2009)

Also ich habe mich für die Banditen entschieden.
Nur weiss ich gerade in einem Tempel nicht wie ich über diese verdammten Stacheln komme. Ich kann ja kein Levitationszauber und eine Spruchrolle habe ich auch nicht. Springen geht nicht.
Aber das Game ist super. 

Achja für Don Esteban!


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Oktober 2009)

schalter an der decke?


----------



## Skatero (11. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> schalter an der decke?


Nein. Da ist einfach nichts.
Mit dem Telekinesezauber habe ich nichts gefunden, was ich bewegen könnte.
Ich werde jetzt einfach probieren mit dem Eilezauber hinüberzuspringen.

Achja es ist im Osttempel nach den Büsten.

Edit: So schaff ich es auch nicht.
Wo kriegt man einen Levitationszauber her?


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Oktober 2009)

kannste als Nautilus irgendwo durchkriechen?


----------



## Skatero (11. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> kannste als Nautilus irgendwo durchkriechen?


Nein aber ich habe es jetzt trotzdem geschafft. Man muss nur ziemlich knapp abspringen.
Okay ein Nautilusloch hätte es auch noch gegeben. >.<
Das ist einfach ziemlich dunkel auch mit einer Fackel.


----------



## marion9394 (12. Oktober 2009)

hatte bei den banditen angefangen... aber das war immer gut kniffelig :-) ... man sollte wohl wirklich nur die mobs schlachten wenn man wirklich muss - mit den mohrleichen hatte ich mich öfters angelegt - vergeblich - muss wohl wieder kiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der orden hatte mich dann unterwegs versehentlich eingekastelt... naja die hand die einen füttert (und einem rüssi gibt!!) beißt man nicht ;D hihihi


----------



## Karzaak (12. Oktober 2009)

Ketzer!  


Wedel du dann nur mal mit deinem Stab rum.. wirst schon sehen was du davon hast  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (12. Oktober 2009)

Aber Alchemie ist einfach spitze.
Die Stärketränke sind super und 5 Stärke sind halt schon nicht schlecht.
Ich muss mich aber noch entscheiden, ob ich mit einem Einhandschwert + Schild oder mit einem Zweihandschwert kämpfe.
Zur Zeit brauche ich ein Zweihandschwert. (Dämonenklinge)
Und mit dem Bogen mach ich auch diese schwachen Magier fertig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meriane (12. Oktober 2009)

Gibt es eigentlich auch wieder verschiedene Kampfstile wie bei G1 und G2?
Also ich meine jetzt nicht 1hand oder 2hand, sondern wenn man einen Skill auf 30% hatte hat sich halt verändert wie der Held zugeschlagen hat.
Gibts das auch bei Risen oder is das wie in G3?


----------



## Karzaak (12. Oktober 2009)

@Meri

Jup, gibt es. Je höher der Skill in dem jeweiligen Waffenbereich, desto mehr "Moves" kannst du machen.
Fängt bei Seitenschlägen an, geht über längere Kombos und Rundumschlägen bis hin zu aufladbaren Schlägen.

@Skatero 

Ab Stufe 7 kannste Bastardschwerter einhändig und ab Stufe 9 Zweihandschwerter einhändig führen.
Mit Schild wirste da dann zu "VulkaninselChuckNorris"   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

Karzaak schrieb:


> Ab Stufe 7 kannste Bastardschwerter einhändig und ab Stufe 9 Zweihandschwerter einhändig führen.
> Mit Schild wirste da dann zu "VulkaninselChuckNorris"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


HOLY SHIT ich bin kurz weg schwerter skilln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (13. Oktober 2009)

Karzaak schrieb:


> @Skatero
> Ab Stufe 7 kannste Bastardschwerter einhändig und ab Stufe 9 Zweihandschwerter einhändig führen.
> Mit Schild wirste da dann zu "VulkaninselChuckNorris"
> 
> ...


Oh eigentlich bin ich ja schon lv 14 oder 15. >.<


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Oktober 2009)

er meint ausbildungsstufen beim schwert :/


----------



## Skatero (13. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> er meint ausbildungsstufen beim schwert :/


Oh ich habe gerademal das Kontern gelernt, aber trotzdem habe ich es noch NIE geschafft zu kontern.


----------



## Qonix (16. Oktober 2009)

So, hab es mir gestern gekauft und von 19 Uhr bis halb 2 gezockt. Alle Quest im Banditenlager sind erledigt.

Ich liebe dieses Spiel. Endlich wieder "Gothic" zocken.


----------



## Arosk (16. Oktober 2009)

Habs mir gestern bei Amazon bestellt, hoffe es kommt nächsten Montag, brauch endlich mal bissel Abwechslung. Scheint ein hammer Spiel zu sein ;P


----------



## XXI. (16. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Jop, dass haben sie ja schon mit Götterdämerung bewiesen.



Götterdämmerung war ein Kack Spiel von Kack Entwicklern, Es war von einer Indischen Firma und nicht von JoWood.

Ich hab das Geld, dass ich in Risen investieren wollte, dann doch lieber in meine TT-Armee und Dawn of War II gesteckt...
Desweiteren ist Gothic 3 malwieder zu spielen empfehlenswert. Ladet euch die Community Questpackete und Patches runter und ihr werdet das Gothic 3, das ihr woltet^^


----------



## Qonix (16. Oktober 2009)

Wofür soll man Gothic 3 zocken wenn man Risen hat das noch besser ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (16. Oktober 2009)

XXI. schrieb:


> Götterdämmerung war ein Kack Spiel von Kack Entwicklern, Es war von einer Indischen Firma und nicht von JoWood.



du meinst wohl, dass es von einer indischen firma kam und nicht von piranha bytes, denn jowood war ja der publisher(haben also nicht intensiv am spiel mitentwickelt).
das spiel ist aber echt totaler mist(ich trottel hab es mir gekauft).


----------



## Redryujin (16. Oktober 2009)

XXI. schrieb:


> Desweiteren ist Gothic 3 malwieder zu spielen empfehlenswert. Ladet euch die Community Questpackete und Patches runter und ihr werdet das Gothic 3, das ihr woltet^^





Ich habe Gothic 3 vor paar Wochen zuende gespielt mit allen community patchs und den questpacketen.

Das zweite mal durchspielen wars nicht mehr so interesant wie das erste mal. Ich werde Gothic 3 glaub ich nicht mehr durchspielen. Mir fehlt in der Gothic 3 Welt einfach der Bezug im Gegensatz zu Gothic 1 und 2.

Tagesabläufe in Gothic 3 fand ich sehr schlecht umgesetzt. Die NPCs sitzen zum größten Teil nur rum und tun fast nix außer die armen sklaven die den ganzen tag rumhacken und steine schleppen.

Bei Gothic 2 war das alles viel besser wo zum Beispiel der Schmied erst seinen Stahl erwärmt hat dann am Ambossar geformt hat und dann im Wasser abgekühlt hat. Dann irgendwann am MIttag kam jemand vorbei und hat sich mit den Schmied unterhalten. Abends dann ging der Schmied und andere Leute in die Kneipe und haben gegessen gesoffen und gequatscht. Ab ca. 23 Uhr gingen dann alle nach hause schlafen oder noch mit der Frau unterhalten oder setzten sich noch eine Stunde auf das Sofa bevor sie schlafen gingen.

Ihr wisst ja so ca. was ich meine. In Gothic 1 und 2 konnte man wegen den NPC Tagesabläufen gut RPlern. Weil die welt um dich in Bewegung ist und jeder was tut nur halt nicht dumm rumstehen.


----------



## Arosk (19. Oktober 2009)

Kann mir jemand bei meinem Prob helfen (Gab kurzen Stromausfall bei mir und nun bekomm ich immer diesen Error beim starten.)

*****************************************************************
*****************************************************************
Engine LogFile...
Username:Jascha / Computername:JABA01
Date: Monday, October 19, 2009
*****************************************************************
*****************************************************************
-----------------------------------------------------------------
Error main message:
-----------------------------------------------------------------
engine FATAL ERROR:

Module: C: eCPhysicsScene:ostInitialize(): failed to Create Physics SDK!
Filename:<c:\Project\platform\pc\source\Engine\components\physics\admin\ge_physics_scene.cpp>, Line:#3497

-----------------------------------------------------------------
Registers and callstack:
-----------------------------------------------------------------

-----------------------------------------------------------------
History log:
-----------------------------------------------------------------
engine FATAL ERROR: 

Module: C: eCPhysicsScene:ostInitialize(): failed to Create Physics SDK! 
Filename:<c:\Project\platform\pc\source\Engine\components\physics\admin\ge_physics_scene.cpp>, Line:#3497 

-----------------------------------------------------------------
Memory dump and statistics:
-----------------------------------------------------------------
Memory statistics
----------------------------

---> memory allocation summary <---


*****************************************************************

Log created at: 01:55:10 PM


----------



## Davatar (20. Oktober 2009)

Wenn das nur bei Risen passiert vermut ich mal, dass da eine oder mehrere Dateien beschädigt sind. Am besten machst Du ne Sicherheitskopie Deiner Spielstände und installierst das Spiel neu.
Wenn das auch bei anderen Spielen passiert, könnts sein, dass Dein PC den Stromausfall nicht so recht verkraftet hat und da ein grösseres Problem besteht. Ich tippe aber auf den ersten Fall.


----------



## Cincin (20. Oktober 2009)

Ich gehöre da wohl eher zur langsameren Sorte. Obwohl schon zum release gekauft bin ich erst bei
Kapitel 2.
Risen ist so wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe.  Genau das wollte ich haben.

(+)
- Gothic Feeling ist da. 
- Kämpfe sind schwer am Anfang
- GUI auf das notwendigste beschränkt (ich finde das gut)
- Ich finde die Gestaltung der Welt sehr gut gelungen.
- Ich finde auch die Grafik gut. Ich weiss gar nicht was viele dagegen haben
- ich kenne keine RPG Reihe die einem mehr in das Spiel hineinzieht wie Risen / Gothic. Eine unglaubliche Qualität diese Fähigkeit.

(-)
- die etwas derbe Rennerei am Anfang (später gibts ja Runensteine)
- das Dev Team hätte sich ja wirklich etwas mehr Mühe mit den Gesichtern und dessen Abwechlsung geben können. Wiederholen sich oft. Kann doch per patch nachgereicht werden :-) Büddee
- Snieeff..ich will das die Menschen in Risen ihren Tagesablauf nachgehen. Nachts schlafen, Tags arbeiten ^^




Eatmymoo schrieb:


> Guten abend@all,
> 
> da ich gerade Risen durchgespielt haben würde ich gerne wissen wir weit ihr mittlerweile gekommen seit und wie ihr Risen findet.Also ich habe Risen als Bandit durchgespielt und muss wirklich sagen,dass es ein erstklassisches Spiel ist,meiner Meinung nach.Es hat wirklich viel Spass gemacht sich mit dem neuem Kampfsystem(hab gothik1+2+3durchgespielt) durch Horden von Gegner zu metzeln,aber es gab auch genug andere Sachen wie die Kopfrechenaufgabe in der Hafenstadt mit der ich nicht gerechnet hatte um einen Spieler gut bei Laune zu halten.Vorallem war ich überrascht,dass es teilweise sogar richtig schwer war Kämpfe zu Gewinnen oder auf die Lösung von der ein oder anderen Quest zu kommen.Zum Ende hin wurde es dann teilweise nochmal richtig schwer an Stellen weiter zu kommen da es sehr starke Gegner gab oder ich manchmal eine zeitlang wirklich nicht weiter wusste.Ausserdem fand ich den Endkampf auch nochmal sehr cool und man brauchte um den Titan zu besiegen wohl einiges mehr an Skill als man braucht um Naxx zu clearen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Knallfix (20. Oktober 2009)

Cincin schrieb:


> Ich gehöre da wohl eher zur langsameren Sorte. Obwohl schon zum release gekauft bin ich erst bei
> Kapitel 2.
> Risen ist so wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe.  Genau das wollte ich haben.
> 
> ...



unbedingt!

Sie sollten sich an den The Witcher Entwicklern orientieren.
Dort sahen bei Release auch viele NPCs gleich aus. Per Patch wurde nachgebessert.
Und es kamen neue Abenteuer usw usw
"Make it so", wie der Picard immer sagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (20. Oktober 2009)

Cincin schrieb:


> - Snieeff..ich will das die Menschen in Risen ihren Tagesablauf nachgehen. Nachts schlafen, Tags arbeiten ^^


tun sie doch!?


----------



## Redryujin (20. Oktober 2009)

Cincin schrieb:


> - Snieeff..ich will das die Menschen in Risen ihren Tagesablauf nachgehen. Nachts schlafen, Tags arbeiten ^^




Jetzt bin ich wieder irritiert habt ihr nicht gesagt das die Menschen in Risen ihren tagesablauf nachgehen oder jetzt doch nicht?


----------



## Skatero (20. Oktober 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich wieder irritiert habt ihr nicht gesagt das die Menschen in Risen ihren tagesablauf nachgehen oder jetzt doch nicht?


Meiner Meinung nach gehen sie ihrem Tagesablauf nach.


----------



## Arosk (21. Oktober 2009)

Irgendjemand ne Ahnung wie ich mit Lorenzo in einen Arenakampf komme? Der redet nicht mit mir und eine Spruchrolle hab ich auch keine -.-


----------



## Kremlin (21. Oktober 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Irgendjemand ne Ahnung wie ich mit Lorenzo in einen Arenakampf komme? Der redet nicht mit mir und eine Spruchrolle hab ich auch keine -.-



mit mir hat er auch nicht geredet. du brauchst ihn aber auch nicht zwingend in einem arenakampf besiegen. es reicht wenn du zu craig hingehst, und ihm sagst, dass lorenzo nicht mit dir kämpfen will. damit hat sich die sache.


----------



## Arosk (21. Oktober 2009)

Craig hatte auch nichts zu sagen... mußte leider mit Cheat nachhelfen weil niemand mehr mit mir reden wollte -.-


----------



## Qonix (21. Oktober 2009)

was hast du denn gemacht?


----------



## Davatar (21. Oktober 2009)

Klingt irgendwie nach den üblichen Piranha-Bytes-Bugs ^^ Ich hab ja die Gothic spiele geliebt, aber meine Devise hiess immer: Spiele nie ein Piranha-Bytes-Spiel vor dem ersten Patch. So hab ichs dann auch gemacht und lief recht gut damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gibts von Risen mittlerweile denn schon den ersten Patch oder spielen alle noch in der Releaseversion?
Ich werd wohl noch n paar Monate warten müssen, bis ich mir das endlich zulegen kann.


----------



## Arosk (21. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab mir die Quest mit Lorenzo als fertig angesetzt. Danach konnte ich gegen Brogar kämpfen ^^

Edit: Bis jetzt gibts nur einen Hotfix.


----------



## Qonix (21. Oktober 2009)

Leuft doch super, wofür braucht man da einen Patch.


----------



## Kremlin (21. Oktober 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Leuft doch super, wofür braucht man da einen Patch.



eben. bis jetzt ist mehr noch kein einziger bug begegnet. also lieber gleich zuschlagen, anstatt auf einen patch zu warten @ davatar.


----------



## Skatero (21. Oktober 2009)

Also ein paar Bugs gibts schon, aber das sind nur kleine Fehler, die nicht unbedingt behoben werden müssen.


----------



## Bankchar (22. Oktober 2009)

Weiß jemand ob Carlos + Wache in der Hafenstadt unsterblich sind ? Hab die ganze Stadt auf dem Gewissen, nur die beiden wollen nicht sterben. Selbst als Aschenbestie hab ich denen nichts abgezogen ):  Und bevor ihr fragt, ja mir war langweilig^^


----------



## Kremlin (22. Oktober 2009)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob Carlos + Wache in der Hafenstadt unsterblich sind ? Hab die ganze Stadt auf dem Gewissen, nur die beiden wollen nicht sterben. Selbst als Aschenbestie hab ich denen nichts abgezogen ):  Und bevor ihr fragt, ja mir war langweilig^^



carlos müsste unsterblich sein, weil er für die aufnahme zum ordenskrieger oder magier notwendig ist.


----------



## Arosk (24. Oktober 2009)

Hm bis jetzt ist mir ein extremer Bug aufgefallen...

Bei Gittern mit Monstern hinten dran kann man die Monster mit einem BOGEN(!) pullen. Wenn man dann in den Nahkampf übergeht und das Monster seinen Kopf oder etwas raussteckt und man nach vorne stößt ist man durch das Tor geglitcht :O

Naja allem in allem macht das Spiel höllisch Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Später noch das 5. Teil von Ursegors Rüstung holen und dann mal schauen ^^


----------



## M_of_D (25. Oktober 2009)

Es gibt ja auch diesen tollen Bug in einer der Tempel. Man steht in einem Haus und wenn man aus der Tür laufen will, wird man in den ersten Stock geschoben. Hab da 5 min lang versucht durch die Tür zu kommen, bis es dann im Schleichen funktioniert hat. Ansonsten ist das Spiel herrlich Bugfrei. Jedoch find ich es schade das es nur ein Ende gibt. Ein bisschen Vielfalt wäre schön gewesen.


----------



## Qonix (25. Oktober 2009)

Den Bug hatte ich au gerade. Ich habs mit dem Schwebezauber gemacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (25. Oktober 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Den Bug hatte ich au gerade. Ich habs mit dem Schwebezauber gemacht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich bin einfach gesprungen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (25. Oktober 2009)

So hab das Spiel jetzt auch durch xD Ich finde der Endboss war ein Tick zu leicht, aber hat Spaß gemacht ^^

Need Fortsetzung: http://forum.worldofplayers.de/forum/showthread.php?t=688513


----------



## Duni (25. Oktober 2009)

Meine Meinung zum Spiel: Der Hammer, habs mir letzte Woche gekauft, leider noch keine Zeit gefunden richtig intensiv zu spielen. Bin momentan im 2. Kapitel und komm da an einer Stelle nicht weiter. Man muss ja den Druiden Eldric finde, ich bin jetzt schon mit Cyrus(oder so^^) in dieser Höhle(?) voll mit Echsenmenschen. Ich find ihn da aber nirgendwo, war in jedem Raum, bin sogar über die Lava geschwebt um den einen untoten Priester zu töten. Jetzt weiß ich aber nicht mehr weiter, also wär jemand so lieb und könnt mir verraten, wo ich hinmuss?

Duni


----------



## Eatmymoo (25. Oktober 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> So hab das Spiel jetzt auch durch xD Ich finde der Endboss war ein Tick zu leicht, aber hat Spaß gemacht ^^
> 
> Need Fortsetzung: http://forum.worldofplayers.de/forum/showthread.php?t=688513



Naja ich bin gestorben, weil ich nur nen Augenblick zu spät war und bin dann runtergefallen, leider. Und man muss schon relativ schnell sein um ne chance zu haben.Also nach dem Endtext(von Xardas gesprochen also ziemlich cool^^)denke ich das man auch wie bei Gothik 3 aufs Festland muss oder erstmal andere Inseln säubern und dann auf Festland kommt um die Menschheit zu retten und ich hoffe,dass nicht noch ein Spiel wie Gothik3 gemacht wird, welches dann Risen2 oder 3 heißt.


----------



## Eatmymoo (25. Oktober 2009)

Aber eine Frage habe ich dann doch, bleiben die Speicherstände vorhanden wenn ich eine neue Figur anfange,weil ich mal nen magier spielen will.


----------



## Meriane (25. Oktober 2009)

Duni schrieb:


> Meine Meinung zum Spiel: Der Hammer, habs mir letzte Woche gekauft, leider noch keine Zeit gefunden richtig intensiv zu spielen. Bin momentan im 2. Kapitel und komm da an einer Stelle nicht weiter. Man muss ja den Druiden Eldric finde, ich bin jetzt schon mit Cyrus(oder so^^) in dieser Höhle(?) voll mit Echsenmenschen. Ich find ihn da aber nirgendwo, war in jedem Raum, bin sogar über die Lava geschwebt um den einen untoten Priester zu töten. Jetzt weiß ich aber nicht mehr weiter, also wär jemand so lieb und könnt mir verraten, wo ich hinmuss?
> 
> Duni




Irgendwo ist ein Ring an einer Wand, den man benutzen kann. Dann öffnet sich ein Geheimgang


----------



## BBQBoB (26. Oktober 2009)

Achtung Spoiler über den Endboss und meine Meinung dazu:

erst mal meine Meinung:


Spoiler



Alter Schwede das ist ja scheißlangweilig -.-
da war echt jeder echsenmensch, jeder guhl und jeder keiler schwerer als der Endboss dieses hässliche lavagolem da



zum kampfverlauf


Spoiler



man weicht den attacken aus, springt bissl auf den wegbrechenden und wieder erscheinenden platten hin und her und schlägt den boss auf kommando mit einer waffe die man immer tragen kann und dann ist es scheißegal ob du magier oder sonst war geworden bist das ist sowas von entäuschend -.-


----------



## Rhokan (26. Oktober 2009)

Ich weiss nich obs schon jemand gepostet hat, aber wenn man sich vor ne Erzader stellt, F8 drückt (Schnellspeichern), sie dann abbaut (und kein Edelstein rauskommt) wieder läd, abbaut usw, usw, ist beim dritten Versuch immer ein Edelstein drin. Hab ich bei mir beobachtet


----------



## Qonix (26. Oktober 2009)

Klar, da es zufall ist, kann man das überall machen wo man nur ab und zu was bestimmtes findet kann. Wäre mir aber zu aufwendig.


----------



## Perfectenemy (26. Oktober 2009)

Risen ist wirklich wie das alte gute Gothic. Nur irgendwie ist es teilweise auch ein bischen zu hart und die Lernkurve geht schnell nach oben. Die brainafkler die in Gothic 3 nachdem Prinzip wer schneller klickt gewinnt spielen werden in Risen nicht viel Freude haben. Die Dialoge sidn wieder herrlich derb und einige auch gut synchronisiert. Sara nervt aber wie Hölle. Ich hoffe die sehe ich nie wieder wenn man sie in der Hütte abgesetzt hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zur Zeit habe ich einfach das Problem das ich gleich am Anfang ins Banditenlager gelatscht bin das war zwar knüppelhart aber ich hab es geschafft 



Spoiler



Brogar abzusägen und zum Don zu gelangen


 Nur habe ich jetzt das Problem das ich zwar nach einer Rüstung fragen kann aber mir keiner eine verkauft oder schenkt. Die dusselige Arbeiterkleidung ist Mist. Wen muss ich ficken oder töten um an eine brauchbare Rüstung zu kommen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ps: Wo lerne ich Erz abbauen?


----------



## BBQBoB (26. Oktober 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Wen muss ich *ficken *oder töten um an eine brauchbare Rüstung zu kommen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



in der hafenstadt gibts n puff da kannst du sogar aber mans ieht nix und du kriegst danach ne Spruchrolle "Witz"^^


----------



## Qonix (26. Oktober 2009)

Kauf dir die Arbeitskleidung da es noch eine Weile dauert bis du was anderes bekommst.

Dann in die Hafenstadt und alle Quest machen und je nach dem für wen du die Quest machst wirst du irgendwann aufgenommen und dann gibts eine Rüstung.


Muahaha mit meinem neuen Schild, dem coolen Dämonenzweihänder und der Hauptmannsrüstung kill ich jetzt sogar Aschemonster. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eatmymoo (26. Oktober 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Kauf dir die Arbeitskleidung da es noch eine Weile dauert bis du was anderes bekommst.
> 
> Dann in die Hafenstadt und alle Quest machen und je nach dem für wen du die Quest machst wirst du irgendwann aufgenommen und dann gibts eine Rüstung.
> 
> ...


Dann freu dich schonmal drauf wenn du Zweihänder mit einer Hand tragen kannst und dann noch ne geile Rüsstung mit nem gutem Schild.Aber die Endrüstung mit dem Hammer der einfach nur 120 Schaden macht der besten Rüstung und allem dann rockst du brutalst über dir Insel.


----------



## Nawato (26. Oktober 2009)

Eatmymoo schrieb:


> Dann freu dich schonmal drauf wenn du Zweihänder mit einer Hand tragen kannst und dann noch ne geile Rüsstung mit nem gutem Schild.Aber die Endrüstung mit dem Hammer der einfach nur 120 Schaden macht der besten Rüstung und allem dann rockst du brutalst über dir Insel.


Öhm ich dachte man trägt dann Bastardschwerter mit einer Hand und keine Zweihänder.


----------



## Davatar (26. Oktober 2009)

BBQBoB schrieb:


> in der hafenstadt gibts n puff da kannst du sogar aber mans ieht nix und du kriegst danach ne Spruchrolle "Witz"^^


Dafür müsste man sich Gothic 2 kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redryujin (26. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe mir jetzt auch die vollversion von Risen gekauft und heute angefangen.

Bei mir ist aber das Problem das alles so unscharf ist bzw so eine art Bleiche die Welt umgibt. Immer wenn ich meinen Helden ganz nah anzoome wird er ganz scharf und taucht aus dem Nebel aus. Was kann das sein? 



@ edit

ok habe gerade gelesen das ältere Ge force 7er und 6er Reihen dieses Problem mit den "Grauschleier" haben.

Hab mir gerade den Hotfix runtergeladen und jetzt ist er weg und ich kann endlich das Spiel genießen. Das war schrecklich mit den Grauschleier.


----------



## Qonix (26. Oktober 2009)

Eatmymoo schrieb:


> Dann freu dich schonmal drauf wenn du Zweihänder mit einer Hand tragen kannst und dann noch ne geile Rüsstung mit nem gutem Schild.Aber die Endrüstung mit dem Hammer der einfach nur 120 Schaden macht der besten Rüstung und allem dann rockst du brutalst über dir Insel.


Kann ich doch schon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Steht doch in dem Post den du gequotet hast.

Jup, von der hab ich schon gehört. Freu mich schon drauf.


@Nawato

Ab Schwert Stufe 9 geht das auch mit Zweihänder.


----------



## Nawato (26. Oktober 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> @Nawato
> 
> Ab Schwert Stufe 9 geht das auch mit Zweihänder.


Ah Okay, hab Schwert auf 10 gehabt bis ich mal n Bastardschwerd angelegt hab xD Naja hol dir doch n Obsidianbastardschwert anstadt das Demonendingens, das gibt es wenn du dem Schmied in der Hafenstadt so ne Echsenklinge zeigst und du ihm dann 10 Obsidianbrocken gibst, ist etwas besser glaube ich.


----------



## Qonix (26. Oktober 2009)

Dafür muss man aber schmieden können, was ich nicht kann.

Naja, 66 Schaden reichen im Moment locker. Man will es ja nicht zu einfach haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eatmymoo (26. Oktober 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Kann ich doch schon.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Aso oh sry,hab ich grad falsch verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ja freu dich drauf ist echt imba.
Hab jetzt nen Magier angefangen aber hänge im mom beim Brogar oder wie der heißt,aber ich empfehle allen sich freiwillig zu rekrutieren,weil man bis dahin schon einiges an Stufen aufgestiegen ist und auch etwas Gold hat und sonst hat man wirklich keine Chance gegen ihn.Muss mich aber auch erstmal wieder dran gewöhnen mit so einer schwachen Waffe kämpfen zu müssen
Und es wäre dir zu empfehlen Schmieden zu lernen sonst bekommst den Erfolg net alle Berufe zu können


----------



## Qonix (27. Oktober 2009)

Wieder neues Schwert mit 80 Schaden von einem dieser 3 Typen von Ursegor. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, jetzt geht es auf die Suche nach der Rüstung und dem Hammer.

Ach ja, dauert aber schon verdammt lange bis man endlich mal einen Helm bekommt.

Ich werd wohl  Schmieden sein lassen, da es sowieso schon zu spät ist und werd den Bogen noch etwas pushen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eatmymoo (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich hatte ewig gebraucht bis ich den letzten Teil hatten, weil ja 2 Teile in einer Höhle sind.

Also Schmieden ist echt hilfreich, weil du ja auch dadurch Goldschmied wirst und dir selbst Amulette und Ringe machen kannst

Und ich hatte weder Bogen noch Armbrust geskillt,weil ich keine Lust hatte^^


----------



## MasterXoX (27. Oktober 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Irgendjemand ne Ahnung wie ich mit Lorenzo in einen Arenakampf komme? Der redet nicht mit mir und eine Spruchrolle hab ich auch keine -.-




Ich hab für euch'n Tipp beim Arenakapmf (Banditenlager)
*Falls ihr einen Bogen oder ne Armbrust habt, benutzt diese gegen den Gegner. Lauft dafür einfach im Kreis herum, bis der Gegner stoppt und sich aufregt das man ganze "wegläuft". Dann scheißt man ihn an. Das macht man bis er nurnoch so 5% hat und dann haut man ihn um^^*


----------



## MasterXoX (27. Oktober 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ach ja, dauert aber schon verdammt lange bis man endlich mal einen Helm bekommt.



Helm? Ich bin....was war das....Level 14? Und habn Helm von den Skeletten da bei den Türmen. (Verfluchte Burgherren Quest)


----------



## Meriane (27. Oktober 2009)

Mal ne Frage an die Magier von euch:
Wann hattet ihr in etwa die 200 Weisheit zusammen für das 4. Siegel?
Bin jetzt am Anfang von Kapitel 4 und hab grade mal 174


----------



## Eatmymoo (27. Oktober 2009)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Ich hab für euch'n Tipp beim Arenakapmf (Banditenlager)
> *Falls ihr einen Bogen oder ne Armbrust habt, benutzt diese gegen den Gegner. Lauft dafür einfach im Kreis herum, bis der Gegner stoppt und sich aufregt das man ganze "wegläuft". Dann scheißt man ihn an. Das macht man bis er nurnoch so 5% hat und dann haut man ihn um^^*


Naja schön und gut aber macht es Spaß?Mir wäre es zu langweilig und viel zu einfach!Da würd ich dann eher auf Leicht einstellen und dann locker durchrocken^^


----------



## Qonix (27. Oktober 2009)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Helm? Ich bin....was war das....Level 14? Und habn Helm von den Skeletten da bei den Türmen. (Verfluchte Burgherren Quest)


Hab die Quest erst jetzt auf der Suche nach den Rüstungsteilen bekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (27. Oktober 2009)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Helm? Ich bin....was war das....Level 14? Und habn Helm von den Skeletten da bei den Türmen. (Verfluchte Burgherren Quest)


Da habe ich ihn auch bekommen, aber mal ehrlich der sieht bescheuert aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (27. Oktober 2009)

Meriane schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die Magier von euch:
> Wann hattet ihr in etwa die 200 Weisheit zusammen für das 4. Siegel?
> Bin jetzt am Anfang von Kapitel 4 und hab grade mal 174



Also ich hatte als Bandit 196 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTW ich hab nun als Magier neu angefangen... der Kampf gegen diesen Bronsco oder wie der nochmal heißt war echt übel ^^ aber jetzt isses wieder normal ^^

Edit: Achja Helm... ich hab einen Helm der Stadtwache gekauft relativ früh... gabs für 300g oder so beim Schmied in der Stadt. Den hatte ich auch bis zum Ende.

Edit2: btw Risen Stream -> Hier klicken. Hab ich immer an wenn ich am spielen bin.(Ja, Wayne)


----------



## Andoral1990 (28. Oktober 2009)

Also ich habs zuerst als Magier durchgespielt weil ich die auch in den Gothicteilen am besten fand und muss sagen, ich bin von denen etwas enttäuscht. Man wird ja doch Quasi dazu gewzungen mit dem Stab zu kämpfen. Hab Arkan Magie auf Maxskill gehabt danke nem Amulett 2+ alle Zauber und hab trotzdem ewig für ne Eliteechse gebraucht. Und in Sachen Massenvernichtung bietet das auch nicht viel.
Da fand ich den Feuerregen in Gothic viel schöner.

Als ichs dann durchhatte hab ich nen alten Spielstand geladen und mir mal fix en paar Lernpunkte zusammengecheatet und hab die anderen Magiearten noch geskillt. Feuer is noch blöder weil er den Feuerball jedesmal neu beschwört wenn er getroffen wird und Eis macht keinen Schaden. Und die Gegner festfrieren und einzeln umhauen is auch sehr lästig.


Naja. Hab dann noch mal angefangen und mich den Banditen angeschlossen.
Was ich im Lager feststellte war dass man sich doch erst in der Stadt den Banditen anschließt aber im Lager schon mal schicke Quests machen kann. Und außerdem den Taschendiebstahl schon mal auf Rang 2 lernen kann der einem bei den Quests in den Städten sehr nützlich sein kann. Im Lager bekommt man dann noch eine Karte von Fincher die man sonst auch für 200g Kaufen muss, und wenn man dann in die Stadt geschickt wir kann man immer noch die Quests für die Vulkanfeste machen und sich dem Orden oder den Magiern anschließen. 



An sich find ich das Spiel genial. Es hat den typischen Gothic charme und liefert Spiespaß für etliche Stunden, selbst wenn man nur die Hauptstory macht ohne neben Spielereien.

Allerdings ham mich 2 Sachen etwas aufgehalten. Im Banditenlage hab ich Craig herausgefordert und er lief Richtung Arena, Ich hab während er so langsam da hin dackelt fix mim Schmied geredet und mit der Frau vom Don und ihr gesteckt dass Craig wohl nich mit dem Spielen auhört. Naja als ich dann zu Arena ging lief Craig grad wieder wech. Und weil ich der Frau vom Don das mit dem Glückspiel gesteckt hatte wollte er nich mehr mit mir reden. Naja irgendwann war ich so sauer, weil mir auch der Erfolg "Macht gerangel noch fehlete" dass ich ihm mit nem Hammer eins über die Rüber gezogen hab und tadaaa Quest abgeschlossen. XD

Zum anderen hatte ich ne tollen bug in der Vulkan Feste. Ich befand mich per Nautilus In dem Gang mit den 3 Spielgefährten vom Titanen Lord. gehe ohne wirklich in die Seitenräume zu schauen erst mal den Gang bis hinten durch und lege das nötigste. Dann ab rein zum Titanenlord, alles durchgequatscht und wieder raus und schwupps da standen die Ordenskrieger und mendoza. Ich dachte nur "Cool sie ham selbst nen weg reingefunden" Schnappe dir alle schädel und leg sie auf die Altare und das spie bleibt hängen. Joah naja ich bin chronischer Vielspeicherer^^ also mach ich das ganz noch mal. wieder hängt es. dann seh ich mich in dem Raum mal genau um und entdecke einen Weg nach oben wo eine Winde ist mit der man die Zugbrücke runterlässt und dann kommt eine nette Animation inder die Krieger rüberlaufen. Naja hat aber ungefähr ne Stunde Zeit gekostet und war während des Spielflusses extrem störend.

Und was ich seltsam fand und was glaub ich in Gothic 2 und 3 auch so war, die ganze Welt wackelt ab und an wie bei nem Erdbeben. Naja wenn denn noch die NPCs angemessen drauf reagieren würden aber die stehen da wie ne eins und das rappelt dermaßen dass selbst die festgeschraubten Dosen bei der Wurfbude auf der Kirmes umfallen würden.


----------



## Davatar (28. Oktober 2009)

Andoral1990 schrieb:


> Und was ich seltsam fand und was glaub ich in Gothic 2 und 3 auch so war, die ganze Welt wackelt ab und an wie bei nem Erdbeben. Naja wenn denn noch die NPCs angemessen drauf reagieren würden aber die stehen da wie ne eins und das rappelt dermaßen dass selbst die festgeschraubten Dosen bei der Wurfbude auf der Kirmes umfallen würden.


Das hab ich weder in Gothic 2 noch in Gothic 3 je gesehn und die Spiele hab ich oft gespielt ^^ Liegt ev an Deiner GraKa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andoral1990 (28. Oktober 2009)

Duni schrieb:


> Meine Meinung zum Spiel: Der Hammer, habs mir letzte Woche gekauft, leider noch keine Zeit gefunden richtig intensiv zu spielen. Bin momentan im 2. Kapitel und komm da an einer Stelle nicht weiter. Man muss ja den Druiden Eldric finde, ich bin jetzt schon mit Cyrus(oder so^^) in dieser Höhle(?) voll mit Echsenmenschen. Ich find ihn da aber nirgendwo, war in jedem Raum, bin sogar über die Lava geschwebt um den einen untoten Priester zu töten. Jetzt weiß ich aber nicht mehr weiter, also wär jemand so lieb und könnt mir verraten, wo ich hinmuss?
> 
> Duni


Der Oger sacht dir doch dass der Druide hinter die Wand(oder so ähnlich) Gebracht wurde. Geh einfach wieder aus dem Kerkergebäude raus und dann ach links, weg von der Lava. Da ganz hinten stehe ine Priester rum der ne Winde bewacht. Der wird umgeknockt und die Winde gebätigt. Den blöden Ring in dem Raum selbst hab ich auch nich gefunden. Oder ich war zu doof um mich richtig zu stellen damit ich ihn drücken kann. Also trick 17 her. lauf ein stück die kaputte treppe im Gang hoch, dreh dich um, Benutze nen Telekinesezauber und spam den wie wild in der gegend rum. So gings bei mir auch^^




hm wenn ich nich mehr weiter kam ham mich meistes meine unüberlegten Kurzschlussreagtionen weiter gefürht.


----------



## Andoral1990 (28. Oktober 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Das hab ich weder in Gothic 2 noch in Gothic 3 je gesehn und die Spiele hab ich oft gespielt ^^ Liegt ev an Deiner GraKa
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hm des könnt auch sein. Aber ich habs seltsamer Weise in unregelmäßigen Abständen und meine Grafikkarte muckt sonst bei keinem Spiel.


aber gut. es ließt sich aushalten^^



BTT: Wer von euch is auch oft aus Jux von der Vulkanfestung aus per Levi-Zauber durch die gegend gesegel? XD

Noch mal ne Frage. Wie is das eigentlich wenn man sich direkt gefangen nehmen lässt. Startet man dann direkt in der Festung und kann sich für eine Fraktion entscheiden und hat quasi nen riesen Sprung gemacht?


----------



## Skatero (28. Oktober 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Das hab ich weder in Gothic 2 noch in Gothic 3 je gesehn und die Spiele hab ich oft gespielt ^^ Liegt ev an Deiner GraKa
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich glaubs bei Risen wackelt es manchmal wirklich, aber es gibt auch Ton dazu. Wird wahrscheinlich ein Erdbeben sein. :S


----------



## Eatmymoo (28. Oktober 2009)

Frage:Spielt ihr mit den charaktern mit denen ihr das Spiel schon durchgespielt habt weiter um die Ausrüstung zu genießen und ein paar Erfolge zu machen oder nicht?


----------



## Qonix (28. Oktober 2009)

Na klar, das Questbuch muss leer sein und dann gibts nen neuen Char. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eatmymoo (28. Oktober 2009)

Aso na dann mach ich auch mal weiter^^
Ich muss aber schon sagen Bandit werden ist viel leichter als Magier zu werden mit den Prüfungen..bin bissl am Verzweifeln aber des klappt schon^^


----------



## Eatmymoo (28. Oktober 2009)

Nächste Frage:Welches Lvl hatte ihr beim Endkampf?ich 24


----------



## Arosk (28. Oktober 2009)

25 war ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich finde als Magier hat man es verdammt leicht... man nietet einfach alle Banditen in der Stadt um und tötet sie. Das stört keinen weil sie keiner mag und so ist man mit der Stadt hammerschnell fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja... die Magierprüfungen waren eigentlich verdammt leicht. dauert zwar seine Zeit aber schwer waren sie nicht.


----------



## Eatmymoo (28. Oktober 2009)

Wie meinst du das mit dem umnieten weil du ja am anfang kein Magier bist..bekommst du dann trz. geholfen bzw. schafft man die?

Und naja atm find ich den Abrax net weil ich 1 Schalter net betätigen kann und des ist ein Problem weil mit dem Banditen hatte ich den schon gefunden.
Und ich denke da wird es auch das zeug geben was man braucht für die Schriftrollenherstellen Prüfung und um dem Rufus sein Buch zu bringen da ich es im restlichem Teil der Bibliothek nicht gefunden habe


----------



## Meriane (28. Oktober 2009)

Um zu Abrax zu kommen , musst du eine verschlossene Tür öffnen und dann dort durch ein Loch mit dem Nautiluszuaber...

Das Buch ist übrigens woanders


----------



## Eatmymoo (28. Oktober 2009)

hmm ok danke muss ich mal suchen aber ich bin schon durch en paar löcher als nautilus aber gefunden hab ich den net^^


----------



## Arosk (28. Oktober 2009)

Achtung Spoiler!!!

Eatmymoo, les den Spoiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler



Wenn du ihn die "geheime bibli" runtergehst dann mußt du gerade aus. Da ist eine verschlossene Tür. Hol dir die Kugel zum Öffnen und mach die Tür auf. Dort ist ein Loch durch das du durch gehst mit der Nautilus Rolle. Hinter der Tür dort ist dann Abrax.
Das Buch ist in der Gruft aufm dem Friedhof in einer Truhe.


----------



## Eatmymoo (28. Oktober 2009)

danke dir und och meno ich war schon in den raum aber zu blind für das Löchel
und darf ich die kiste eig plündern?


----------



## Eatmymoo (28. Oktober 2009)

aber halb so wild, weil ich grad 36 Erfolge hab und 650 punkte und dadran am arbeiten bin^^


----------



## Eatmymoo (28. Oktober 2009)

wuhu hab grad erfolg 37 gemacht 670 punkte und ich habe alle Geheimen


----------



## Eatmymoo (28. Oktober 2009)

Eatmymoo schrieb:


> wuhu hab grad erfolg 37 gemacht 670 punkte und ich habe alle Geheimen


upps hab erst 35 is mir aufgefallen und editieren geht netmehr also sry

/edith upps war nur net angemeldet doppelt sry
/edith2 grad erfolg 36 gemacht und und 690 Punkte..wieviel habt ihr?


----------



## Eatmymoo (28. Oktober 2009)

Danke für die beiden tipps dann ists ja wirklich Kinderleicht..bisschen nachdenken und aufmerksamkeit hätten gereicht, aber das zaubersystem ist schon anders da man ja richtig zielen muss.Und dann war es glaube ich falsch von meinen 80 lernpunkte 50 in den Stabkampf zu investieren als Magier..


----------



## Qonix (28. Oktober 2009)

Wuhu, man ist die Titanenlordrüstung geil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (29. Oktober 2009)

So, hab das Spiel fertig. 

Jetzt noch eine Frage. Ich hab beim Apspann auf Esc gedrückt und war dann wieder auf dem Startbildschirm. Hat den wen zu Ende gesehen? Kommt am Schluss noch ein kleiner Film oder wars das?

edit: hat sich erledigt, ist wirklich alles

Na dann mal sehen ob ein Addon kommt oder ein Risen 2. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eatmymoo (29. Oktober 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> So, hab das Spiel fertig.
> 
> Jetzt noch eine Frage. Ich hab beim Apspann auf Esc gedrückt und war dann wieder auf dem Startbildschirm. Hat den wen zu Ende gesehen? Kommt am Schluss noch ein kleiner Film oder wars das?
> 
> ...


Ich hoffe dadrauf, dass beides kommt aber das Addon soll wie bei"Gothik2-Die Nacht des Schwarzen Raben"(richtig?)damit man die möglichkeit bekommt was neues auf der durchaus hübschen Insel zu sehen bekommt und am besten nochmal ein paar Erfolge mehr
Und ich denke mal Risen2 wird es bestimmt geben nach dem Text vom Xardas am ende sagt und ich denke auch es auch viel Geld einspielen wird und es sich dadurch lohnt einen 2 Teil zu machen


----------



## Andoral1990 (29. Oktober 2009)

Eatmymoo es gibt nen Edit-button, Dann muss man nich 4 posts hintereinander setzen.





Eatmymoo schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das mit dem umnieten weil du ja am anfang kein Magier bist..bekommst du dann trz. geholfen bzw. schafft man die?
> 
> Und naja atm find ich den Abrax net weil ich 1 Schalter net betätigen kann und des ist ein Problem weil mit dem Banditen hatte ich den schon gefunden.
> Und ich denke da wird es auch das zeug geben was man braucht für die Schriftrollenherstellen Prüfung und um dem Rufus sein Buch zu bringen da ich es im restlichem Teil der Bibliothek nicht gefunden habe





Um die zu schaffen war man am besten vor der Stadt schon mal im Jägerlager und hat schon so etwa lvl 6-7 gemacht mit den Quests und Mobs dort. dann hat man schon mal 30-35 lernpunkte die man in ne Waffe und vorallem in ne Fernkampfwaffe stecken kann, was ich zuerst gemacht hab.


TIPP: auf jeden fall Taschendiebstahl Rang 3 Mitnehmen und am Hinteringang bei dem Typen die Quest für den Don erledigen. Gibt noch genug Quests für die Magier, aber so bekommt man Taschendiebstahl auf Rang 3 und erspart sich einige Ausgaben und Scherereien.



Aber sich den Magiern anzuschließen geht noch viel einfacher: Geh einfach zum Vordereingang der Stadt, dort wirste dann verhaftet und zu Feste gebracht. Allerdings fehlen dir dann einige EP und Quests.


----------



## BBQBoB (29. Oktober 2009)

ist es eigendlich schlimm wenn man am anfang nicht zu den banditen geht sondern direkt in die hafenstadt gehen einem dann viele lvl verloren?


----------



## Qonix (29. Oktober 2009)

jup


----------



## BBQBoB (29. Oktober 2009)

ach scheiße -.-


----------



## Andoral1990 (29. Oktober 2009)

Also ich bin das erste mal auch nicht zu den Banditen und hatte am Ende lvl 24. In anderen posts hab ich gelesen, dass die andere leute ähnlich weit waren. Wenn man genug neben Quests macht und alle Echsen umhaut passt das schon^^.


----------



## Nawato (29. Oktober 2009)

Eatmymoo schrieb:


> Ich hoffe dadrauf, dass beides kommt aber das Addon soll wie bei"Gothik2-Die Nacht des *Schwarzen* Raben"(richtig?)damit man die möglichkeit bekommt was neues auf der durchaus hübschen Insel zu sehen bekommt und am besten nochmal ein paar Erfolge mehr
> Und ich denke mal Risen2 wird es bestimmt geben nach dem Text vom Xardas am ende sagt und ich denke auch es auch viel Geld einspielen wird und es sich dadurch lohnt einen 2 Teil zu machen



Da werden meine Gothicfreakzellen wütent wenn ich sowas sehe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja aber da du noch gefragt hast ob es richtig ist raste ich mal nicht komplet aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BBQBoB (29. Oktober 2009)

ÄHHHHH es hieß nur "Die nacht des Raben" nix schwarz 


WAHHHHHH *amok lauf*


----------



## Eatmymoo (29. Oktober 2009)

wahh sry hatte des grad net zur Hand und waah sry muss ich wissen weil es so geil ist und ich es so oft gespielt hab*schäm und in die ecke hock* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (29. Oktober 2009)

BTW wenn man gleich zu den Magiern geht dann gehen einem keine Level verloren :O


----------



## Meriane (29. Oktober 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> BTW wenn man gleich zu den Magiern geht dann gehen einem keine Level verloren :O



Kann man die ganzen Quests später noch machen oder was?

Bin jetzt mir Risen durch als Magier.
Irgendwie bringt es das 4. siegel nicht wirklich...hab eigentluch nur inferno gefunden und das braucht man auch nicht wirklich...

Risen war aber auf jeden Fall ein tolles Spiel.
Was mir noch fehlt um an Gothic ranzukommen, sind Diego, Gorn, Milten und Lester ^^ Allgemein waren die Charaktere in Risen nicht so wichtig, wie bei Gothic :/


----------



## Andoral1990 (30. Oktober 2009)

Meriane schrieb:


> Kann man die ganzen Quests später noch machen oder was?
> 
> Bin jetzt mir Risen durch als Magier.
> Irgendwie bringt es das 4. siegel nicht wirklich...hab eigentluch nur inferno gefunden und das braucht man auch nicht wirklich...
> ...


Man braucht Inferno nicht? Das war mein Hauptzauber bei 3 und mehr Echsen. Ich find die Magiekristalle kann man alle in die Tonne treten. Hab die Geschosse auf Max gebracht und kam damit überhaupt nicht zu Rande. Nach dem ichs durch hatte hab ich bei nem alten Savegame fix mal en paar LP ercheatet und die anderen beiden getestet und die fand ich auch nich so dolle weil der Feuerzauber jedesmal wenn man getroffen wird neu gecastet wird.
Ich fand den Magier allgemeint sehr enttäuschend. In Gothic hatte man noch ein vielseitigeres Arsenal an Zauber und welchen man benutzte hing einfach nur damit zusammen was einem lieber war. 



Und mit dem 4ten Siegel hat man eben dei Brechungszauber für die beiden Magiewände.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Oktober 2009)

natürlich gehn einem lvl verloren ich bin auch erst zu den magiern gegangen und dann kann man die Qs im Banditenlager nimmer machen
also gehn einem lvl verloren logisch oder?


----------



## Andoral1990 (30. Oktober 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> BTW wenn man gleich zu den Magiern geht dann gehen einem keine Level verloren :O



Erklär das mal bitte. Wenn man sich direkt den Magiern anschließt, was auch immer du damit meinst, fehlen einem die Quests aus dem Banditenlager was einem 4-5 lvl bringt, und eben jene fehlen dann.


Und wenn du mit "direkt" meinst, wenn man sich einer Wache stellt und zu Burg gebracht wird dann haste noch mehr unrecht weil man aus der Stadt etwa mit lvl 10-12(? glaube ich) raus kommt wenn man alles erledigt hat.


----------



## Eatmymoo (30. Oktober 2009)

Also ich war nur in der Stadt und es geht ganz gut man könnte höher sein aber zu leicht ist langweilig und auf schwer stellen will ich net
Wegen den Zaubern naja ich find die Kristalle garnet so schlecht vorallem das man mal selbst zielen muss.Du hättest mal die Frost-magische Geschosse kombo ausprobieren müssen damit bekomme  ich im mom alles klein was mir bisher begegnet ist


----------



## Andoral1990 (30. Oktober 2009)

Hm ich muss zugeben, Frost hab ich aktiv im Kampf nicht geteste. 1-2 Gegner auser Gefecht frieren und einen runter hauen wird wohl das Beste sein. Aber nichts destotrotzd hat man im Kampf  2-3 Zauber. Das is etwas dürftig. Zwar finde ich die ganzen Passiven zauber die es jetzt gibt gut, wie die Levitation mit der ich mich von der Vulkanfeste aus oft in die Luft geschwungen habe um sie zu umsegeln.

Aber das Arsenal im Kampf finde ich eher langweilig. 

In Gothic2 hab ich mal den Feuerballl genommen, dann mal den Feuerregen, Die Gegner mit der Eisnova festgehalten oder sie per Skelettarmee zu tode geprügelt. Das jetzige Skelett is mehr ein sidekick mit moderatem Schaden.Ganz zu schweigen von dem Dämon den es noch gab, den ich immer nur per Cheat bekommen habe und nie gefunden habe. Vieleicht weiß das ja jemand und kann mir das fix mal sagen.



Als Nahkämpfert gibt es auch diverse Waffe und alle haben einen anderes Stil und man kann die Kombos noch variieren.





PS, gibt es eigentlich nach dem Endkampf eine möglichkeit weiter zu Spielen? Bei mir kam der Abspann und dann war ich wieder im Startbildschirm.


----------



## Meriane (30. Oktober 2009)

Also mit Feuerball Stufe 10 hatte ich eig. keine Probleme.
Da bekommt man jeden Gegner mit maximal 4 Bällen kaputt. Und so langsam ist der dann auch nicht. Außerdem macht der noch Flächenschaden.
wenn es mehrere Gegner sind beschwört man einfach Fred und lässt die Echsen ihn angreifen

Aber stimmt schon, dass es weniger Auswahl ist als in Gothic...
war davon auch etwas enttäuscht


----------



## TrollJumper (30. Oktober 2009)

Also ich hab mir Risen auch als CE geholt bei Release.

Hammer geil also Bug frei auf jeden naja aber durch hab ichs leider auch schon mit allen seinen versteckten Gegenständen und mit allen 3 Gilden.

Beim hatte ich mich auf den Frostkristall konzentriert damit lässts sich am besten Spielen!


----------



## Eatmymoo (30. Oktober 2009)

Also joa in Gothik gabs wirklich etliches mehr an zaubern was einem größere individuell möglichkeiten gibt den kampf zu gestalten wie man will,aber es ist nunmal Risen und nicht Gothik!

Du kannst nach dem Ende weiterspielen indem du einfach einen Spielstand lädst, aber nicht den Endkampf-speicherstand


----------



## Andoral1990 (30. Oktober 2009)

TrollJumper schrieb:


> Also ich hab mir Risen auch als CE geholt bei Release.
> 
> Hammer geil also Bug frei auf jeden naja aber durch hab ichs leider auch schon mit allen seinen versteckten Gegenständen und mit allen 3 Gilden.
> 
> Beim hatte ich mich auf den Frostkristall konzentriert damit lässts sich am besten Spielen!


 



HAH ich hab eine Bug entdeck! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




In dem Haus des Kartenzeichener wars glaub ich. Oder viel mehr im Wohnbereich im 2ten Stock der ja von außerde über die Treppe erreichbar ist. Dort wollte ich einbrechen und als ich mich genau im Schlechmodus unter dem Türrahmen befand machte es *schwupp* und ich stand an eben jener Stelle nur ein Stockwerk höher, also auf dem Dach^^


----------



## Arosk (31. Oktober 2009)

Habs als Magier nun durch. Endlevel 26, hab mich fangen lassen und zur Vulkanfestung bringen lassen.

Ka was das Problem mit dem Level sein soll :O


----------



## Andoral1990 (31. Oktober 2009)

Es hat nieman behaubtet, dass es ein Problem damit gibt.



Es wurde nur gesacht, dass einem Lvl verloren gehen und das kannst auch du nich bestreiten. Ich war auch Magier und hab das Bandietenlager vergessen aber in der Stadt den normalen weg gewählt und bin lvl 31 gewesen. Bin aber auch kreuz und quer durch die Welt und hab ziemlich viele neben Quests und Erfolge gemacht.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (31. Oktober 2009)

habe mir auch Risen geholt , finde das game sehr gut^^ nur das questsystem macht mir ein bissen probleme , kann auch sein das ich nie Gothic gespielt habe xD habe schon zum 3ten mal angefangen weil ich nie weiter gekommen bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (31. Oktober 2009)

lol

wie kommt man denn bitte nicht weiter?


----------



## Gothic_1234 (31. Oktober 2009)

da ich aus machenchen quest einfach nicht durch sehe^^ z.b pettys vater , dort bin ich einfach nicht weiter gekommen musste ne haus finden in der hafenstadt aber nicht gefunden ^^ - jetzt komme ich beim Risen Datenbank: Schutz vor den Geistern der Ahnen nicht weiter bin ein fach zu blöd^^


----------



## Redryujin (31. Oktober 2009)

also ich finde die quest alle sehr gut und gelungen.

Das mit dem haus war doch einfach. Musste doch einfach nur mit den einen typ in der Taverne sprechen um ein paar infos zu bekommen. Danach gehste zum Puff schlägste enrico oder wie der genau heißt nieder und der hat den Schlüssel und sagt dir auch wo die Baracke ist. Wie es aber dann weiter geht musste dann wieder selbst rausfinden.

Hast ja nur nicht das haus gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Andoral1990 (1. November 2009)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> da ich aus machenchen quest einfach nicht durch sehe^^ z.b pettys vater , dort bin ich einfach nicht weiter gekommen musste ne haus finden in der hafenstadt aber nicht gefunden ^^ - jetzt komme ich beim Risen Datenbank: Schutz vor den Geistern der Ahnen nicht weiter bin ein fach zu blöd^^





Wenn du bei ner Quest nicht weiter kommt kannst du auch gerne hier nach fragen. Oder mal einen blick auf die Questkarte werfen die man im QUestlog unter dem Reiter "Questkarte" rechts oben findet.



ACHTUNG SPOILER!

Die Barracke von Pattys Vater befindet sich neben dem schräg gegen über des Fisch Ladens. Oder. Stell dich vor das Haus des Pfandleihers bei dem man auch übernachten kann. Lauf von da aus nach Links. Es is das letzte aus auf der rechten Seite in der Straße-

Mag mir mal jemand erklären wie das mit dem schwarzen Hintergrund funktioniert? Dann kann ich auch gescheit Spoilern.



Mann muss aber auch nicht alle Quests machen. Es reichen 4 Quests für den Orden(Magier oder Ordenskrieger) bzw für den Don(Bandit) um weiter zu kommen. Allerdings gibts einen Erfolg wenn man alle Unruhstifter aus der Stadt entfernt.

Schau dich in der Stadt einfach mal nach Wachen um die einen Namen ham statt "Ordenskrieger" und sprich mit denen. Sobald du 4 Aufträge gemacht hast gehts weiter. Neu anfangen muss man in dem Spiel eigentlich nie.


----------



## Redryujin (2. November 2009)

so habs jetzt auch durchgespielt. Ein paar Kritikpunkte habe ich leider.

1. Bei der Hafenstadt gibt es zu wenige NPCs da wären mehr besser gewesen. Gegen Ende des Spiels war die Stadt fast ausgestorben leer.

2. Zu viele Tempel meiner Meinung nach. 1 bis 2 hätten gereicht mit den fallen lösen usw. Irgendwann kam ich mir dann im Spiel vor als würde ich "Tomb Raider" spielen.

3. Das Spiel ließ sich an meinen PC immer schlecht starten. Immer kam ne Fehlermeldung wie ich solle meine Spiel ins DVD Werk legen, obwohl es schon drin war. Musste auch deswegen oft meinen PC neustarten.

4. Gerade den Endboss platt gemacht und den Epilog gesehen und dann? Dann kam einfach ein schwarzer Bildschirm mit den Inferface also Kompassnadel usw.

Positiv möchte ich auch noch bewerten

Gute Story, kein unützer Krempel im Inventar wie in manch anderen Spielen, tolle Quests.


Wenn ich es bewerten würde würde ich 3/5 Punkten geben.

Vorerst kann ich keine Tempel mehr sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Qonix (2. November 2009)

zu viele Tempel? 1 grosser und 5 kleiner wobei 2 kleine noch in der selben Höhle sind, was soll daran bitte viel sein?


----------



## Meriane (2. November 2009)

Najaa eigentlich ist man die ganze Zeit ab Kapitel 3 nur noch in Tempeln


----------



## Redryujin (3. November 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> zu viele Tempel? 1 grosser und 5 kleiner wobei 2 kleine noch in der selben Höhle sind, was soll daran bitte viel sein?




Ab Kapitel 2 mit den Scheiben fängt es langsam an mit den Tempeln. Ist zwar da nur der Osttempel und das Echsengefängnis aber das hätte schon gereicht.

Ab Kapitel 3 ist man dann im großen Haupttempel im Vulkan unterwegs. Ok man kann noch damit leben ein Kapitel für ein Tempel zu machen.

Und im letzten Kapitel sind es gleich 5 Tempel wegen den Rüstungsteilen. Spätestens ab da hängen sie einen aus dem Halse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Sorry aber das ist nun mal meine Meinung. Kapitel 1 war aber das beste im ganzen Spiel.


----------



## Qonix (3. November 2009)

Dafü braucht man aber für Kapitel 1 + 2 mindestens 3/4 der Spielzit und somit finde ich es nicht mehr wirklich schlimm.

Aber da hat man ja schon von Anfang an von den Leuten gehört das Kapitel 1 + 2 genial sind und Kapitel 3 + 4 man sich nur noch schnell durchkloppt.


----------



## Qonix (3. November 2009)

Wann kann ich denn Magier werden wenn ich mich hab erwischen lassen? Ich hör immer nur Inquisition.


----------



## LordofDemons (3. November 2009)

zur Inquisition gehören auch Magier ich glaub ned das du es nicht werden kannst wenn du erwischt wirst aber hey probiers aus :>


----------



## Qonix (3. November 2009)

ich bn jetzt einfach schon Rekrut aber sollte wohl trotzdem gehen, hoffe ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meriane (3. November 2009)

Muss man sich nicht direkt am anfang in der Vulkanfestung entscheiden ob mann Rekrut oder Novize wird?
Ich denke nicht, dass man dann später als Rekrut noch Magier werden kann ^^


----------



## Qonix (3. November 2009)

Wie soll man sich da entscheiden können?

Ich wurde dort hin geschickt und man sagte mir ich sei Rekrut.


----------



## Kremlin (3. November 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Wie soll man sich da entscheiden können?
> 
> Ich wurde dort hin geschickt und man sagte mir ich sei Rekrut.



Liegt daran, dass, wenn man zwangsrekrutiert wurde, nur Rekrut zur Auswahl hat. Du wirst garnicht gefragt ob du Ordenskrieger oder Magier werden willst. Da musst du wohl einen älteren Spielstand laden, oder von vorne anfangen.


----------



## Skatero (3. November 2009)

Erst nachdem du die Quests in der Hafenstadt gemacht hast, kannst du nicht mehr wechseln. Jedenfalls habe ich das so verstanden.

Edit: Achso wusste gar nicht, dass es auf der anderen Seite zwei verschiedene Klassen gibt.


----------



## Qonix (3. November 2009)

Also kann ich mich in der Hafenstadt auch nicht mehr für Magier entscheiden da ich dort duch ein Quest zu Meister Belschwur muss.


----------



## Kremlin (3. November 2009)

Du hättest dich einfach nicht zwangsrekrutieren lassen sollen. 
Du hättest einfach in die Hafenstadt gehen müssen und die Quests zugunste der Inquisition abschließen müssen. Daraufhin bekommst du von Carlos ein Empfehlungsschreiben mit dem du dich in der Vulkanfestung zum Magier ausbilden lassen kannst.


----------



## Qonix (3. November 2009)

Mist, na dann hald nochmal von vorne.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (3. November 2009)

hat sich eledigt


----------



## Qonix (3. November 2009)

So, gleich bin ich Novice. Ist schon sehr viel einfacher wenn man weiss wo alles ist und vorallem wenn man das Spiel schon mal als Schwertkämpfer durchgezockt hat. Hab jeden den man umhauen musste in der Stadt mit Schwert auf Stufe 1 und ohne Rüstung umgehauen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (7. November 2009)

Ich hab mal ne Frage,

Und zwar, kann ich ein Neues Spiel starten wenn ich schon einen Spielstand habe?
Ich mein jetzt nochmal neu anfangen damit ich sehen kann wie es als Magier usw. ist da ich zu den Banditen gegangen bin. Geht dann da alles verloren oder muss ich nur dann den richtigen Spielstand aus der Speicherliste aus pieken?


----------



## Nawato (7. November 2009)

Ja es gibt ja mehrerer Speicherslots ^^


----------



## Arosk (7. November 2009)

unendlich um genau zu sagen


----------



## Nawato (7. November 2009)

Hm ich hatte "nur" 25, habs nie weiter ausgetestet.


----------



## Qonix (7. November 2009)

Also ich muss sagen, dass Spiel ist als Magier viel einfacher.


----------



## Arosk (23. Januar 2010)

Qonix schrieb:


> zu viele Tempel? 1 grosser und 5 kleiner wobei 2 kleine noch in der selben Höhle sind, was soll daran bitte viel sein?



Ka, das Spiel ist auf Untergrundprinzip aufgebaut... das ist die Geschichte... Echsen aus Tempeln in den Tiefen werden wohl nicht aufm Mount Everst wohnen :O

/rezz thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (23. Januar 2010)

Aufjedenfall zuviele Tempel. Das schlimme ist, das Kapitel 3 und 4 quasi nur in Tempeln spielen. 
Ab Kapitel 3 wird das Spiel sowieso zu vorhersehbar und langweilig. y.y


----------



## Arosk (22. Mai 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Aufjedenfall zuviele Tempel. Das schlimme ist, das Kapitel 3 und 4 quasi nur in Tempeln spielen.
> Ab Kapitel 3 wird das Spiel sowieso zu vorhersehbar und langweilig. y.y



Dann passt das Spiel nicht zu dir xD


----------



## Thoor (22. Mai 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Dann passt das Spiel nicht zu dir xD



Threadnekromant!

aber ich hab gestern Risen mal wieder rausgekramt und bin grad dabei Ordenskrieger zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das Spiel rockt schon...


----------



## Arosk (22. Mai 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Threadnekromant!
> 
> aber ich hab gestern Risen mal wieder rausgekramt und bin grad dabei Ordenskrieger zu werden
> 
> ...



Ich hab grad gesehen das es eine Patch gibt, deswegen fang ich nochmal neu an.

Achja, der Thread ist hier für das Spiel, da ist es egal wielang nichts gepostet wurde xD


----------



## Kremlin (22. Mai 2010)

arcania wird besser. woll ma schwörn?!


----------



## Razyl (22. Mai 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> arcania wird besser. woll ma schwörn?!



Unwahrscheinlich...


----------



## Kremlin (22. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Unwahrscheinlich...



zerstör meine träume nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (23. Mai 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=spEw-iVTEpQ&feature=related[/youtube]

XD


----------



## BÖÖÖRN! (27. Mai 2010)

Ich finde man sollte Risen und Arcania nicht mehr vergleichen da die beiden Studios sich sooooo zerstritten haben das Pyrania nur versucht hat seinen Namen wieder rein zu waschen und JoWood nun ganz dreist einfach das Ding toppen wird da es höhere finanzielle Mittel hat.

Ich find sowas immer Ungerecht. Pyrania hat nen Großzügigen Geldgeber verdient so das sie nen Super Risen Teil 2 machen können ohne den Port für Konsole an ne andere Firma vergeben zu müssen!

Lasst uns doch mal alle zusammenlegen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (29. Mai 2010)

Seltsam... ich hab plötzlich übelste Performance Probleme in Risen, teils oft unter 25 FPS... Vorher lief es vollkommen flüssig... Ich versuch mal ne Neuinstallation.


----------

